# Getting my first horse!



## secuono

She will be here April 30th or May 1st. She's 17yrs and her bday was yesterday. She's been ridden barrels, trail, forward going and general riding. 
She's my first horse and I'm so excited that I found such a great girl at a price in my range! Hopefully you guys can help me through any issues I have with her. Lady said she is out in pasture 24/7 except for food 2x a day. *What should I feed her? We have 4+ acres she will graze on 24/7. Can I also let her out 24/7 right away?*
Will update more after work tomorrow.

Pics below w/her current owner.


----------



## mlw987m

No clue, but congrats!!!!!!


----------



## patandchickens

How does the pasture she is currently out on 24/7 compare with YOUR pasture. If it is significantly grassier than yours will be, it should be fine for you to put her out 24/7 right from the beginning. If it is about the same as your pasture, I'd be careful for the first week (if you *can* stall or drylot her overnight, it would probably be better, also make it easier for you to establish a good relationship with her as opposed to 'aargh, I can't catch her!). If the previous pasture was at all scrubbier or sparser or shorter than yours, personally I'd treat it as the horse having been not getting much of any grass, and start with very little time on it if at all possible.

Hopefully you have a smaller ring/roundpen/pen/paddock/something that you can use as a small turnout area as opposed to either 4 acres of freedom or nothing? Or you could make a GOOD VERY VISIBLE SAFELY ELECTRIC-FENCED temporary small paddock for the purpose? No matter how people-y and easy to catch the horse is now, you don't wanna be making assumptions that may be hard to correct.

Feed her what she's getting now, for the time being. If the lady will sell you a bale or two of her hay, so much the better (you will gradually change over to yours, mixing them and then eventually feeding only yours); otherwise, if the horse needs hay, get some as comparable to hers as you can. If you are going to eliminate the grain/concentrates part of the ration, you can do that right away; if you are going to *change* it to a different grain or concentrate, wait a week or so and then do it somewhat gradually.

If there are ANY ANY questions about your fenceline, in terms of visibility or barbwire, do as much fixing and safening-up as you're going to do, BEFORE you get the horse home; and then walk her around the whole perimeter on a leadline before letting her loose. Cheap insurance.

Good luck, have fun, and CONGRATULATIONS ,

Pat


----------



## secuono

I can make a smaller area out of t-posts and no climb fencing, but that's about it. She said she will be bringing the horse, so I will ask her how her lot compares before I let her out.


----------



## patandchickens

secuono said:
			
		

> I can make a smaller area out of t-posts and no climb fencing, but that's about it.


If you can do that safely, sure. (Caps on t-posts). What about electric?



> She said she will be bringing the horse, so I will ask her how her lot compares before I let her out.


You *have* seen this horse in person at its current home, recently, yes?

Pat


----------



## secuono

No, she's over 3hrs away, I can't take a 7hr day trip.


----------



## currycomb

you did not ride this horse before buying it? oh boy, you are going to need lots of luck. so many times a horse and rider just don't "fit". good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## secuono

Well, I' a very shy person and if I did go over there to ride her I would of felt very intrusive, uncomfortable and definitely would be missing things from the stress of it. 
She will be mainly a 'pet' with light riding from time to time. I'll have plenty of time to work up a relationship and for us to work around our personalities.


----------



## secuono

Here's her ad below. Her name is Callie, btw[the horse]. 

"Registered Paint Mare - $*** (Suffolk)
Date: 2011-04-08, 9:16PM EDT

lovely sweet mare, fabulous ground manners, has barrel raced, has some dressage, has jumped, loves trail rides. she is forward going, not timid, will go anywhere you point her

almost 17 years old, and you ask what could possibly be wrong with this horse that they would be selling her? we are retiring from our boarding barn. very sad to see her go.

give me a call and lets make a deal. Kirsty 334-****"


----------



## patandchickens

(edited, only in these parentheses here, to clarify: this was _not_ meant as being mean or hurtful, although it is probably too flippant; it originates in shock and horror, and a desire to instil caution. None of the following has been edited however)

OMG. I wish you luck. Sometimes people DO get lucky so it is not a lost cause I suppose, but, wow. Just, wow. Horses are not bicycles. They have personalities and habits and histories, and getting along well with them "as a pet" is NOT EVEN REMOTELY just a matter of "building a good relationship" in a nice-horsey-nice-horsey see-how-much-I-love-and-respect-you kind of way.

I've accepted a free horse (my half-Lipp) based on only videos, but I did at least GET a buncha videos, and was also at that time a lifelong horse person having trained countless horses of all descriptions and able to deal with most things that could come along.

Go buy a rabbits foot.

Sorry, but, wow, good luck,

Pat


----------



## secuono

Well you sure are not a very nice person...


----------



## Mo's palominos

At 17 she has probably gotten through all the silly stuff young horses like to pull, especially on inexperienced owners. Dressage horses are usually VERY well trained horses.  If you can, make a smaller turn out area and maybe a stall in the barn at least until she feels comfortable in her new home. See if the people you got her from can bring some hay they are feeding her now so you can transition her to the hay you are feeding now. She sure is a pretty horse. (or maybe it's a he, I can't remember). Be careful and best of luck. If you have a friend with horse experience, they will probably be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## patandchickens

You seem to have misunderstood (tho I guess I can see how).

I am not exactly criticizing (well, I do think you've been quite unwise, but that is a statement about behavior, not about you as a person).

I am expressing distress because I've seen this SOOOO many times over the years and know how it often turns out; and trying to make you aware that you are leaping in blindfolded to the deep end of the pool and actually, realio trulio, wishing you luck because it is quite possible you will need it.

It's going to be an "intensive learning experience" for you, that's for sure. Hopefully it works out. At least it is not the most questionably-described type of horse that people sometimes do this with; but even the most solid-gold dead-broke plug-and-play horse has idiosyncrasies and does not *stay* solid-gold unless *maintained* by proper training/handling. (e.t.a. - dressage horses are *not* usually especially any easier to handle than anything else, and in any case this is not a dressage horse, merely a horse that has _done_ a little entry-level dressage)

Apologies for upsetting you, but standing by what I've said,

Pat


----------



## secuono

I went ahead and canceled her adoption for now. And this horse was a lot better described and the owner far more helpful and told me lots about her. I've searched for awhile and passed on most because they were not ridden, green broke or never worked with. Others that were ride-able were far above my price range. This mare has been ridden for years and the price was less than I though, which was a great surprise. Most are 1200 or even above 2k, just not feasible 
I was planning on having her in a small fenced area for awhile. We live next to a large horse farm/stable and they have people who I could ask for help if I needed it. Another neighbor has mini donkeys and then another has a standard and a mini horse. Down the road are two more families with 2 horses and then just one.


----------



## currycomb

go to your neighboing farm, take lessons, offer free help to them for teaching you about horses, their care, handling, etc. become a sponge and soak up everything you can, then go horse looking.


----------



## secuono

I've taken lessons and helped around the barn when I was growing up. So I'm not jumping in totally blind.


----------



## patandchickens

I dunno whether you want to hear from me anymore since I am 'not a very nice person'  but I am impressed if you have indeed put off getting that horse. That would be smart, under the circumstances.

No amount of description, credentials etcetera can _ever _substitute for going and handling the horse yourself, before deciding whether it's an appopriate horse for you. Heck, the aforementioned "free" half-Lipizzaner I got... for me, he has always been quiet and solid and unusually sensible and very easy to handle, but his previous owner was getting rid of him because she thought he was dangerously psychotic. <shrug>. Reverse the direction of the transaction, and, ya know   Plus horses do not act the same for person A as they do for person B or C or D, it is a two-way interaction.

If you think this horse is so wonderful, what about taking a road trip to go visit her? Take a day off work, support your local gas-station owners LOL It might be worthwhile, she might BE "all that", who knows... if not, you will still have learned something, and sharpened your horse-looking-at skills. Or at least see if you can get some EXTENSIVE video of her, not just of her owner doing stuff with her but state that you would like to see a novice handling her and see the mare intentionally spooked to see how she reacts. That would at least be better than nothing, if you are so sure she's a great deal. 

(You have had her vetted, yes? If not, that may have something to do with the price. Honestly I'd be suspicious of someone who would sell a horse TO a novice sight-unseen, the seller may merely be desperate but it does set off some alarm bells)

There is no hurry, there's no shortage of cheap horses in the world unfortunately and some of them ARE good 'uns, you will find one you can VISIT FIRST and GET VETTED.

Best of luck, seriously, only meant in the best of ways,

Pat


----------



## carolinagirl

secuono said:
			
		

> Well you sure are not a very nice person...


Really?  she's not nice just because she gives you an honest and educated opinion that you don't like?  That seems a little rude.  I think she's a very nice person and very helpful too.  She is right about everything.  Horse ownership is not something that you can take lightly.  You should never, ever buy a horse sight unseen.  This horse is pretty old.  At 17, you should not even consider buying her unless she is checked by a vet.  Really, any horse you are considering should be checked by a vet, no matter the age.  And it should also be ridden by you.  

I had leopard app once that I bought for my son.  She was a nasty thing, but i didn't know it until we already had her home.  She was too small for me to ride and took advantage of any inexperience person who tried to ride her.  When I tried to get rid of her, I had 5 people "test-drive" her and she bucked each one off, even breaking a saddle because she bucked so hard.  Finally a woman came to ride her.  By the time that woman got done, I was thinking I made a mistake selling that horse.  I had never seen a horse perform so beautifully!  The difference....that woman knew what she was doing and the horse knew it.  She bought the horse and the horse became one of her favorite show horses for quite a few years.


----------



## secuono

I was also thinking of visiting. But I don't want to pay for a vet to see her if I won't take the horse. It's money I don't have or want to spend several times over. She's been far more real to talk to than others. Even the ones who have horses for 1k+ or cheap horses they need to get rid of. We will see, I only have a week for it all, I'd like to have her here at the agreed time if things are good.


----------



## secuono

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> secuono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you sure are not a very nice person...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  she's not nice just because she gives you an honest and educated opinion that you don't like?  That seems a little rude.  I think she's a very nice person and very helpful too.  She is right about everything.  Horse ownership is not something that you can take lightly.  You should never, ever buy a horse sight unseen.  This horse is pretty old.  At 17, you should not even consider buying her unless she is checked by a vet.  Really, any horse you are considering should be checked by a vet, no matter the age.  And it should also be ridden by you.
> 
> I had leopard app once that I bought for my son.  She was a nasty thing, but i didn't know it until we already had her home.  She was too small for me to ride and took advantage of any inexperience person who tried to ride her.  When I tried to get rid of her, I had 5 people "test-drive" her and she bucked each one off, even breaking a saddle because she bucked so hard.  Finally a woman came to ride her.  By the time that woman got done, I was thinking I made a mistake selling that horse.  I had never seen a horse perform so beautifully!  The difference....that woman knew what she was doing and the horse knew it.  She bought the horse and the horse became one of her favorite show horses for quite a few years.
Click to expand...

It was just that one last post that got to me. Rest were more polite and all.


----------



## carolinagirl

secuono said:
			
		

> I was also thinking of visiting. But I don't want to pay for a vet to see her if I won't take the horse. It's money I don't have or want to spend several times over. She's been far more real to talk to than others. Even the ones who have horses for 1k+ or cheap horses they need to get rid of. We will see, I only have a week for it all, I'd like to have her here at the agreed time if things are good.


So what happens if you buy the horse and then find out it has a chronic problem or lameness?  Then you are stuck.  you have spent the money on a horse you can't ride.  Just because the woman seems more real to you, that does not mean she is honest.  MANY people lie about their horse's health and/or training problems.  It's more common than you think.  Even though it costs money, not vetting a horse, especially an OLD horse, is a very unwise decision. Good luck to you!


----------



## patandchickens

secuono said:
			
		

> I was also thinking of visiting. But I don't want to pay for a vet to see her if I won't take the horse.


Oh sure, definitely... the usual thing is to see the horse, then if you like it have it vetted, then if you are ok with what the vet says THEN you would contract to buy/recieve the horse.

(e.t.a. - personally, I don't think the majority of sellers intentionally lie about their horses, but I do think the majority of sellers are pretty stone-cold CLUELESS about various aspects of their horses [especially soundness], especially in lower price brackets but even surprisingly often in the higher ones. You just cannot go by a person's word, not when it means accepting such a huge financial liability as is the care of even a healthy sound horse)

Pat


----------



## currycomb

and sometimes the new owner is so excited about getting the new horse, they don't really understand everything the old owner has told the new owner, especially about soundness issues.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms

Very "forward going" is a red flag for me. "Barrel horse", another red flag. It tells me this horse likes to go. I think you actually on the right track thinking of an older horse, a been there done that horse is what you need. Riding when you are a kids is one thing, but owning a horse is a completely differant ball game. And getting one home that you find you cant handle is so upsetting. It is expected that you will ride the horse at least once before you buy, so dont ever feel bad about that. And as far as horse people not purposely misleading, ha yeah right. Not all horse people are nice. They drug horses before you come out, they lie and mislead. Its sad but the facts. I cant tell you how many times Ive been told "anyone can ride this horse" Then the crazy thing takes off with you or is just a nasty s.o.b. I always insist on seeing the owner ride the horse first before I will get on them. Good Luck! Being a hose owner is wonderful and having a horse you love is amazing, but having a horse you cant handle is awful.


----------



## secuono

One of the hiding school's horses was very forward going, he[Luke] would even cut off other horses to be the leader. He was my favorite, he would do anything you wanted with ease, never needed a whip like most did. The few times I was late I got stuck with a fat farting pony...that thing never wanted to do a darned thing...Luke scared some kids and got spooked easily some days, but I never had an issue with that or with him getting upset that we weren't first in line, hah.

Anyway, she has offered to send a video of someone riding her and the like. If I post it here or link it, will you guys tell me what you think??


----------



## Be Bop N Bubba

One thing I have learned in 16+ years of owning horses is I will never know everything.  That being said, I have to agree with everyone being worried that you personally havent met this mare.  I have bought horses without personally "seeing" them. (within touching distance) BUT they were young and unbroke.... this mare has a speed history and is forward.  Now you describe Luke as forward and thats fine, how ever... My opinion of a forward horse is not one who wants to be first but who wants to GO, and this mare has that history.  Most barrell horses are not the best for novice or backyard horsemanship.  They require alot of schooling work and riding in general.  They aren't let em sit and ride em when ya feel like it horses, thats been my experience.
she may be different.  Im just worried because you only want occasional riding and even at 17 she is still gonna have some pep.
How much riding experience do you have?  Have you always been supervised or are you confident by yourself and in a stressful situation?  ie if you are alone on a trail and this mare bucks or bolts can you control the situation?  I am not being indignant, its just that it may not have crossed your mind.  Sometimes you don't ask yourself those questions cause your to excited about getting your horse.  
Knowing your own level will save you alot of heartbreak and possibly spending money you dont have.    
I geuss the best thing is get as much info and video as you can, and ask for vet records and call the vet to ask questions, Ive even called farriers before to because they can give you a clue on how a horses feet are like founder, clubbed speacial shoes and such that you may not see in a pic.

I wish you luck and if this mare doesnt pan out there are so many out there that need good homes, and if you are close to a decent stable you may be able to lease/purchase a horse which is another option, providing you with a way to get to know the horse and take some lessons.  There are so many ways to enjoy horses, just be careful and take your time deciding   I'm sorry if I upset you with any of this, Ive learned the hard way at times and I know others who have as well and I don't wish that on anyone.


----------



## secuono

She had a 45 acre boarding farm, going down to a farm just over 2 acres with one Appaloosa, an old mini and a few chickens. 

Will post/link video when I get it.


----------



## patandchickens

secuono said:
			
		

> One of the hiding school's horses was very forward going, he[Luke] would even cut off other horses to be the leader. He was my favorite, he would do anything you wanted with ease, never needed a whip like most did.


Um, that's not "forward going" as in barrel horse; that is merely "not total deadhead".

Have you been run away with very often, and how did you feel about it? If you have never been run away with, or get scared or don't know what to do when it happens, I would recommend viewing anything labelled "forward" (or barrel horse) verrrry cautiously.



> Anyway, she has offered to send a video of someone riding her and the like. If I post it here or link it, will you guys tell me what you think??


I can't view video myself (slow dialup) but I am pretty sure that others here would be happy to help, so I'd say sure go ahead 

Pat


----------



## carolinagirl

watching a video of someone else riding a horse is not going to tell you a thing about how the horse will ride for you.  If you can't go ride the horse for yourself, you really need to forget all about it.  This isn't like ordering a book on Amazon where you can go by other people's reviews.  You have to ride the horse.  There is no way around it.


----------



## patandchickens

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> watching a video of someone else riding a horse is not going to tell you a thing about how the horse will ride for you.  If you can't go ride the horse for yourself, you really need to forget all about it.


True, absolutely true, BUT watching a video can give an idea of whether it is worth a 7 hour drive TO go see the horse -- or, more accurately, whether or not it seems like that would be pretty-guaranteed to be a waste of time. (Videos aren't great for ruling "in" a prospect, but especially when the rider is relatively inexperienced can often be quite useful in ruling *out* prospects)

Pat


----------



## carolinagirl

patandchickens said:
			
		

> carolinagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watching a video of someone else riding a horse is not going to tell you a thing about how the horse will ride for you.  If you can't go ride the horse for yourself, you really need to forget all about it.
> 
> 
> 
> True, absolutely true, BUT watching a video can give an idea of whether it is worth a 7 hour drive TO go see the horse -- or, more accurately, whether or not it seems like that would be pretty-guaranteed to be a waste of time. (Videos aren't great for ruling "in" a prospect, but especially when the rider is relatively inexperienced can often be quite useful in ruling *out* prospects)
> 
> Pat
Click to expand...

yep...you are right.  GREAT for ruling a horse out, but not so much for ruling it "in".


----------



## michickenwrangler

I would avoid anything that says "Barrel horse" or "endurance horse" for a beginner. They are trained to go, go, go, go, go and the signals they are often trained with are VERY different than most lesson horses. My horse is a 19 yr old endurance horse and I wouldn't trust her with a beginner, especially on a trail ride with other, unfamiliar horses.

Most likely, anything labeled "forward going" and "barrel horse" means high strung, sensitive and fast. Not a good horse for a novice.

And DO NOT rule out an older horse in his/her late teens, early 20s. They still have a useful life ahead of them and often are very solid horses for first time owners/novice riders.


----------



## dianneS

I second the older horse thing.  I am a big fan of been-there-done-that, older horses and they do have a lot of miles left on them.  Age is just a number!

Is this horse going to be an only horse, or will he/she have a companion of some sort?

Not all horses can be kept alone and will do whatever it takes to break out and find another horse for company.  I have a friend who has had her horse for well over ten years now and he still breaks out of the fence and goes looking for other horses!  He's 25 years old too.  My friend finally, after all these years, got the poor guy a companion.  

If I was going to be getting a single horse, I would certainly ask any seller if their horse could be kept alone or has ever been pastured alone?  Some horses can go berzerk when they suddenly get dumped off of a trailer at a new farm and look around and go "where is everybody"?  It can make a seemingly calm and quiet horse suddenly nervous and skittish.


----------



## secuono

dianneS said:
			
		

> I second the older horse thing.  I am a big fan of been-there-done-that, older horses and they do have a lot of miles left on them.  Age is just a number!
> 
> Is this horse going to be an only horse, or will he/she have a companion of some sort?
> 
> Not all horses can be kept alone and will do whatever it takes to break out and find another horse for company.  I have a friend who has had her horse for well over ten years now and he still breaks out of the fence and goes looking for other horses!  He's 25 years old too.  My friend finally, after all these years, got the poor guy a companion.
> 
> If I was going to be getting a single horse, I would certainly ask any seller if their horse could be kept alone or has ever been pastured alone?  Some horses can go berzerk when they suddenly get dumped off of a trailer at a new farm and look around and go "where is everybody"?  It can make a seemingly calm and quiet horse suddenly nervous and skittish.


There is a large horse boarding farm next door, so she will be able to see and chit chat with them. We have been thinking of getting a lazy friendly mini for her as a buddy. I've read mini donkeys might work, but from experience at work, best not to mix them. At work we have 3 horses, 3 donkeys and 3 bull cows. All nine stay in their own 3 groups. 
If we did get a mini for her to wander with...4acres with 1 horse and a mini horse. How much hay do you think they would need a day with access to the grass all the time[spring/ summer]? 50lbs total?
I ask because I can't find where someone said how much hay for her in the winter.


----------



## patandchickens

secuono said:
			
		

> If we did get a mini for her to wander with...4acres with 1 horse and a mini horse.


Realize that it is a gamble trying to keep a mini or other founder-prone breed on grass. It might work; but there is a pretty nontrivial chance it might NOT work, and then you have the mini needing to be drylotted and the horse back to not having a companion.



> How much hay do you think they would need a day with access to the grass all the time[spring/ summer]? 50lbs total? I ask because I can't find where someone said how much hay for her in the winter.


There is just no way of answering accurately b/c it depends so much on what your pasture is LIKE. 

As some sort of reference point, I can tell you that I have just stopped haying the horses (like, they got their last serving two days ago) but honestly would rather have had a bit more in the barn so I could keep going another week or two so's to keep them from hitting the newly-come-in grass too hard too fast. With the land and pasture I have, I will not need hay until somewhere between mid-October and late November depending on weather and suchlike. After that, they will be on 100% hay (plus ration balancer) til next spring's grass comes in again.

For a typical 1000 lb adult horse who is neither pregnant nor lactating nor in substantial work, you would figure putting out 20-30 lbs of good hay per day per horse as a ballpark figure. Maybe a third of that for a mini. A bit less in warm weather. These are ballparks and need to be tuned according to your hay, your individual horses, and how much they waste.

Pat


----------



## secuono

There is a mini and a standard up the road on 2acres on grass during the day. Current owner has her mini, 2 standard horses fully on grass. Maybe I can find a mini fully on grass for sale and that one may work on our grass?


----------



## patandchickens

secuono said:
			
		

> There is a mini and a standard up the road on 2acres on grass during the day. Current owner has her mini, 2 standard horses fully on grass. Maybe I can find a mini fully on grass for sale and that one may work on our grass?


You can do what you want. I am trying to make you aware that minis are on average significantly more prone to founder than full size horse breeds, that there are a pretty considerable number of minis out there who will founder on grass, and that if you are going to get one anyway it would be smart to have a plan B for if you end up with problems. (Once a founder-prone breed has actually *had* an attack of laminitis on grass, it is best to just retire them to a drylot because it will most often recur).

Yes, there are plenty of people with minis on grass. Some of them happen not to have had a problem, which is not a great predictor of no problem in future (especially when moved to another property). Many other people have minis on grass that HAVE had laminitis problems and may indeed be chronically founder-y but the people either do not know or do not especially care. <shrug>

I'm just trying to give you this information, that good care for minis pretty much ought to involve RECOGNIZING their elevated chance of not being able to tolerate pasture, and HAVING A PLAN B for if that happens.

Pat


----------



## dianneS

I have a mini.  He was my mare's first companion.  He worked out great for her since she's a real motherly type of mare who loves babies, minis, ponies and anything little.  Not all horses get along with minis and my vet has several horror stories of big horses trying to kill minis.



> Realize that it is a gamble trying to keep a mini or other founder-prone breed on grass. It might work; but there is a pretty nontrivial chance it might NOT work, and then you have the mini needing to be drylotted and the horse back to not having a companion.


This is true.  When I got my mini I made sure that he came from a farm where the owner had all his horses on good pasture 24/7 and had no issues with founder.  This guy bred minis for 24 years and had more than enough pasture, just like me.  He had bred generations of minis this way.  My mini is on pasture 24/7 and he has never had an issue.  BUT I went into it knowing that I might have to dry lot him if ever I had a problem.  Fortunately we got lucky.


----------



## secuono

It was just a thought. Maybe we can find a small pony...or she will make friends with the sheep whenever we get them.


----------



## dianneS

secuono said:
			
		

> It was just a thought. Maybe we can find a small pony...or she will make friends with the sheep whenever we get them.


Ponies can be prone to founder too, but a horse can make friends with sheep or goats.

Just be prepared when bringing a new horse home to a property with no other horses, that he/she could really freak out at first.  My mare was a completely different horse for nearly two months before she realized that she was going to have to get used to being alone.  I thought I had made a terrible mistake and was lied to about this horse's temperment.  Turned out, she was just really freaked out by the new surroundings and no other horses.  She eventually calmed down and became the mare I fell in love with.  Getting her a companion really helped keep her happy and healthy but he wasn't a necessity by the time we got him.  He was more of a luxury at that point, but I'm glad I got him for her.


----------



## patandchickens

Ponies and minis are about equally founder-prone, so you would still want to have that same plan B.

By far the best companion for a horse is another member of its own species; but sheep or goats are certainly better than nothing.  And horses differ in how much they need companionship of various sorts. And there is a lot of grey area between horse being fully happy and horse curling up and dying (which they generally do not do, well I mean not from loneliness )

An elderly Arab often makes a good cheap relatively-bombproof companion, if you were looking for that sort of thing. Many are very easy keepers and pretty healthy.

Pat


----------



## freemotion

Bear in mind that horses are expensive to keep and feed is only a small part of the bills.  So a companion horse/pony will still need hoof care, vet care, dental care, grooming, etc.

That is why I got a couple of goats when I brought my mare home after years of boarding.  I can do the hoof trims myself and the shots and such on a goat, and they eat very little hay when kept with a horse.  Goats are normally wasteful, but the horse is not as fussy and will eat anything the goats drop.  With goats, once it hits the ground, it is no longer edible. 

You do need a place for the goats to get away from the horse if necessary.  Mine eventually all lived together and it worked out great.

ETA:  Oh, and with a horse with an equine companion, there is usually a lot of drama, hollering, and misbehavior when one is taken out to be ridden while the other is left behind.  With my two goats, it wasn't much of an issue.


----------



## Avalon1984

patandchickens said:
			
		

> Ponies and minis are about equally founder-prone, so you would still want to have that same plan B.
> 
> By far the best companion for a horse is another member of its own species; but sheep or goats are certainly better than nothing.  And horses differ in how much they need companionship of various sorts. And there is a lot of grey area between horse being fully happy and horse curling up and dying (which they generally do not do, well I mean not from loneliness )
> 
> An elderly Arab often makes a good cheap relatively-bombproof companion, if you were looking for that sort of thing. Many are very easy keepers and pretty healthy.
> 
> Pat


I really need to give Pat credit here as she is bringing up some great points for new horse owners. If the OP is not willing to have a vet check done on a horse that she may or may not buy (although it certainly would make the purchase decision a little easier and may or may not allow a negotiation on the purchase price), did she consider other expenses as well? There is many different things to consider when owning a horse and the cost for a vet check would be the least of my worries. I am the type of person that takes 3-5 months to choose the horse I like and in the meantime that horse will be visited very often, being seen under saddle, I will ride it myself under saddle, do ground work and trailering. And then we'll have a vet check done as well. A seller that wants their horse to go to a good home will not have a problem with that at all. Cost of my vet check was $300 and well worth it. I would never buy a horse sight unseen. Pictures and videos are one thing but unless you interact with it, how do you know that the horses is well worth the asking price, or is it maybe overpriced, or is it a steal? Thank you for your great posts Pat. I always enjoy reading them


----------



## hlf1996

oh yes, I bought my 4 year old horse about a month ago.. and he was supposed to be a horse that hadnt been ridden in a couple "weeks" we went to see him and she said she didnt have a saddle that she could to at the moment (she has a couple other horses) and when we seen him he was SO calm. So we bought him. And I am glad we bought him. He is a great horse when somebody isnt trying to ride him. He allows the saddle and bridle to be on him and lets people sit on the saddle but he dosent understand the reining. We have/are having a trainer work with him. And he is doing ALOT better but he wasnt quite what they said. The lady was very nice also. And I love my horse but the training is costing a lot and just FYI horses are not cheap at all so be prepared for that. Good luck though


----------



## Barefoot Pony

Hi there, I'm a new horse owner, too, and I skipped the vet check on our first horse....

The seller was a friend of a friend, an established sale barn with a beautiful website, and a lot of talk about matching the right horse to the right person. 

We knew the horse had a little arthritis -- she was a been-there-done-that middle aged girl who could still tear it up at gymkhana. Perfect for us! We had a lesson at the place, went back another time and rode the horse, loved her... 

Skipped the vet check! Because it would have been too expensive!

We got her home... and she was very, very lame. Not just "a little stiff", as we'd been told. Unsound to the point of not being ride-able. 

We tried to get the barn to take her back, and they refused, saying she wasn't like that when she left their place. "It must have happened in the trailer on the way over."

By this time we had tried everything (xrays, corrective shoeing, Bute, supplements), and we were so in love with the horse that we wouldn't have given her back even if they'd agreed to take her. (She is a real sweetheart, just has really bad arthritis.)

Moral of the story: cheap horse + no vet check = VERY expensive horse.


----------



## theawesomefowl

Beautiful horse! I always wanted a horse, but then I discovered I really wasn't an equine person. have fun with your new friend!


----------

